

The end of driving - aychedee
http://www.interpretthis.org/2014/05/30/the-end-of-driving

======
thedrbrian
But I enjoy driving. Anyway Google have got 10 years to map 4 million miles of
us roads. Current status : 2 thousand miles.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2014/05/all-
the-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2014/05/all-the-world-a-
track-the-trick-that-makes-googles-self-driving-cars-work/370871/)

~~~
aychedee
I'm sure you'll still be able to do it on a closed road, perhaps as part of a
bachelor party...

